# 2014 Ruckersville, VA Morels



## jamil (Nov 26, 2012)

Greetings everybody, we are back from hibernation. Well, this should early season for Morels, although Mayapples have not even started in Texas. The ground is saturated from one snow coat to another, the past few days of rain is only helping...last year it was April 10 after sever rains, almost flash flood by our creek.


----------



## squeeky81 (Mar 23, 2014)

We're headed out to our spot in Madison county this Saturday! I'm so excited! I hope after having warm temperatures this week that it'll be a great weekend!! Good luck to you!


----------



## adawg (Mar 20, 2013)

Good luck there Squeeky ! I think it's too early, but I can't wait much longer either ! Lol ! No greening of anything here yet .
Guess I will wait till the poplar leaves are at least visible ..But that won't be long ..


----------



## jamil (Nov 26, 2012)

It is like clock work ... They should start this weekend. Good hunting


----------



## squeeky81 (Mar 23, 2014)

Can't wait!!! I'll jeep y'all posted! :-D


----------



## jamil (Nov 26, 2012)

Nice three mile hike this afternoon, nothing yet around the dead American Elm tree.. tulip poplar tree leaves not even peaking out yet...tomorrow we will head towards the mountains...


----------



## jamil (Nov 26, 2012)

So far none found on the few spots I'm aware of. Too dry and hot during the day. Tonight thunder shower should be the kicker ...


----------



## squeeky81 (Mar 23, 2014)

Been out last 2 weekends and NOTHING!! by now usually we've found at least a few scattered about. Lots and lots of fiddleheads. But no shrooms. Had a little run in with a snake. That's not usual for this time of year either. We shall see what this week brings. It's gotta be any day!!


----------



## adawg (Mar 20, 2013)

Ditto here . Spent about 5 hrs up in the SNP yesterday, and found nothing . Plenty of ramps though .


----------



## jade1 (Mar 30, 2014)

b careful in the snp. the rangers started inforcing a gallon a day per person 4 morels. from what I have heard they will confiscate a dn fine u if u have more than a gallon.


----------



## rhoude024 (Apr 19, 2014)

Finally started finding some up in northern va.. 4 the first day and 9 the second that I picked. Left about 12 to mature a little bit. Should be an awesome season with the ground as saturated as it's been. 
Happy hunting!


----------



## jamil (Nov 26, 2012)

Today, the conditions were excellent by the creek after yesterdays rain fall. This is last year’s blonde morels were found around a old Tulip Poplar tree. So far not one black morel was sighted. However, there were quite few of Tricholoma terreumne found, and an image will be uploaded for positive identification.


----------



## jamil (Nov 26, 2012)

Today is a day for a single 10" Oyster mushroom ...so while hunting for your Morels, keep your eyes opened for white spots on the side of dead oak..


----------



## jamil (Nov 26, 2012)

05/03/2014 75 Blonde Morels with small number of Semilibera.
What a day....do you remember when you take your first day summer swim in the ocean and horse around hard till the sun come down...you go home, shower and crash..then you are kept up by feeling the ride of the waves. Well that was this first morels foray all about, with waves replaced by the green lush under the trees of mature Mayapple plant with its single flower wide open like a light house along with a carpet of Morchella esculenta as long as 10" and quite few of small Morchella Semilibra (the half-free cap). Getting the nose into the filled basket, the waving fragrance of the huge specimens found will keep your mind from shutting down and happily awaken. 

Special thanks to John and Jay where you feel having experienced "MORELS" by Michael Kuo from cover to cover in 12 hrs of fast forward foraging day. Now I can say, I'm at peace. 

Picture to follow once I figure out to get to photobucket again.

Jack: wish we can be prompted to select to take an image or select from the existing iPhone lib.


----------



## jamil (Nov 26, 2012)

With the heat in the high 80's, leaves crackling with every step, your would elect to stay home watching an episode of Games of thrones, or a replay of the 2014 Olympics finals. But do believe me, it was another foray from the heavens. Not just for Morels, but for one of the prettiest and great specimen of Chaga, so fresh and pristine dark black scabs, you feel you need surgeon with an operating table and all the nurses in the world to extract and remove every bit of it. As far as the Morels find, they were large and small. The large were all blond "Marchella Esculenta" of 7-10" long and 2-3" on the max diameter. The smaller specimens were Gray and Blond around 4-6" long and we stopped the count on that. Again, many thanks to our Friend John for great hunt and a day full of scenery with Black, copperhead and huge common garter snakes. Only the copperhead snake would abandon its warm rock seat and slip in the creek when sees your shadow across three yard terrain.


----------



## aubreybolejack1 (May 17, 2014)

In spare time,different people have different hobbies.Some people may choose to go on a date with their lovers with beautiful hairdressing and fashionable clothes.To improve personal image,more and more people choose to wear hair wigs even including men.And to my surprise,there are <strong>mens long wigs</strong> for sale in the market.
http://www.hairwigsall.com/categories/Men%27s-Wigs/


----------



## jamil (Nov 26, 2012)

Morel are still up at all elevations now..the rain helped a lot. One blonde yesterday and 10 on Saterday was found. The very first May harvest of Chicken of the Wood is also here..more rain needed the coming few days.


----------



## jamil (Nov 26, 2012)

Solo is no fun, where are you Virginia? Oyster Mushrooms cycle is here...lots new spots are being discovered. Morel is still here too. I'm getting a group together in the Ruckersville/Charlottesville area for a walk, if interested?


----------



## trufflehound (Jul 20, 2014)

I'm new to this...and to mushroom hunting. Have been fascinated by them since I was a tot, but just moved back to this area after 30 years in very dry, mushroom-devoid Texas. Would love to do a mushroom walk if you are still looking for company. I'm in ****. Walked at my brother's place this afternoon looking for 'shrooms. Did not find much, surprisingly. But only walked a small portion of his place. Found morels in several spots in the spring, so am encouraged. Lemme know if you are up for a walk sometime. My time is flexible. And this weather is wonderful!


----------

